# HELP! XP Drivers for MacBook 13-inch



## lawand (Apr 1, 2009)

i have MacBook 13-inch and installed Windows XP
but i need drivers can someone help me to download drivers ???

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 9400M


waiting for some help and your answer ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 1, 2009)

You can install the drivers from the Mac OS X Leopard Install CD/DVD.

If you used Tiger to install BootCamp, then you must have gone through the "Create driver CD" process... use the CD you made to install the drivers.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 1, 2009)

Boot Camp does not create a driver CD since it was released with Leopard.
So, the Leopard install DVD is the location. In this case, the best disk is disk #1 of the set that shipped with a new MacBook.

lawand - Boot to your Windows partition, then insert your installer DVD - the one that came with your MacBook. The Windows driver setup should autorun, so just click through to finish the install.


----------



## lawand (Apr 2, 2009)

the problem: i lost this CD that came with my MacBook 
so there is no way only orignal CD by Apple ?
my brother have same MacBook but the drivers CD not working for me
i know im in big trouble


----------



## ora (Apr 2, 2009)

To be honest its never a good idea to work without an install DVD - I would strongly advise you go buy a retail copy of Leopard from your local store - then you will have the drivers and the ability to fix your machine if it goes wrong.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2009)

Here I go with the metaphors, fryke!  



> i lost this CD that came with my MacBook


If you lost the keys to your car, I'd be willing to bet you'd be a bit more frantic in finding them... it's the same issue with your computer.  By not keeping the original install/restore CD/DVD around, you've effectively "locked" yourself out of doing certain things (and in certain circumstances, you can completely "lock" yourself out of your computer unless you have the install/restore CD/DVD).

Always keep a set of installation CDs/DVDs around.  Treat them with the same oversight and carefulness that you treat your car keys, because they are, in essence, the "keys" to your computer, and you will encounter a situation where you cannot do something without them (like this very situation).


----------



## saud_sabir (Oct 16, 2010)

i have MacBook 13-inch and installed Windows XP
but i need drivers can someone help me to download drivers ???

and i dont have the orignal cds of macbook because iam living in pakistan 
and i cant find its cds 
so please help me


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 16, 2010)

There is nowhere to download them.

Plenty of options in and around Pakistan that support Macs and would be willing to sell you a set of install DVDs:

http://www.apple.com/asia/buy/

(Look under "Find a Reseller")


----------



## saud_sabir (Oct 17, 2010)

thnks alot


----------



## hxh103 (Jan 8, 2011)

I know this is kinda of old. but it might help someone in the future, you can download the drivers from apple here http://support.apple.com/kb/DL830
bootcamp 2,1 needs to be installed before SP3 in XP, 
bootcamp drivers 2.2 can be downloaded here http://support.apple.com/kb/dl967


----------



## nikole95 (Jan 10, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Here I go with the metaphors, fryke!
> 
> 
> If you lost the keys to your car, I'd be willing to bet you'd be a bit more frantic in finding them... it's the same issue with your computer.  By not keeping the original install/restore CD/DVD around, you've effectively "locked" yourself out of doing certain things (and in certain circumstances, you can completely "lock" yourself out of your computer unless you have the install/restore CD/DVD).
> ...


and i dont have the orignal cds of macbook because iam living in pakistan
and i cant find its cds
so please help me


----------

